# Elecciones autonómicas



## Pepes

Mi sembra di aver capito che le Elecciones autonómicas sono le elezioni delle comunità autonome, lontamente paragonabili alle nostre regionali.

Appunto per questo "lontanamente", non so se posso tradurlo con "elezioni regionali" o se è meglio specificare "elezioni delle comunità autonome".

In questo secondo caso sarebbe un problema, perchè nel corso del testo viene ripetuta una seconda volta l'espressione, scrivendo solo: 

"Las autonómicas de mayo" 
"Le regionali di maggio" suona bene, ma non so se è adatto. 
"Le elezioni delle comunità autonome di maggio" è adatto ma ridondande.


----------



## chlapec

Ridondante perché? Almeno i galiziani, i catalani e i baschi preferiremmo che si parli di comunità autonome (anche per alcuni, il minore dei mali) e non di regioni.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que el problema está en que no son "delle" sino "nelle" Porque son todas las elecciones que no son de carácter nacional: Autonómicas, de los ayuntamientos, cabildos... muchos de ellos no son organismos autonómicos.


----------



## Pepes

chlapec said:


> Ridondante perché? Almeno i galiziani, i catalani e i baschi preferiremmo che si parli di comunità autonome (anche per alcuni, il minore dei mali) e non di regioni.



Perchè "Las autonómicas" è breve e conciso. Mentre "Le elezioni delle comunità autonome" non lo è. Se però "le regionali" non è adatto, non so trovare un termine simile a questo che possa indicare le comunità autonome... 

Mi spiego meglio: dove l'autore scrive:

*Elecciones autonómicas*  io traduco con *Elezioni delle comunità autonome*

Proseguendo, non cita l'espressione completa ma si limita a dire:

*Las autonómicas *e io traduco con? Ripetere Elezioni delle comunità autonome mi pare ridondante...


----------



## Pepes

Neuromante said:


> Creo que el problema está en que no son "delle" sino "nelle" Porque son todas las elecciones que no son de carácter nacional: Autonómicas, de los ayuntamientos, cabildos... muchos de ellos no son organismos autonómicos.



E se dicessi "elezioni amministrative"? Comprendono le comunali, provinciali, regionali!


----------



## Neuromante

Allora metti "*nelle* autonomie" come gia ti ho detto. 
E dopo "non statali"


----------



## Pepes

Neuromante said:


> Allora metti "*nelle* autonomie" come gia ti ho detto.
> E dopo "non statali"



Pero es demasiado largo con respecto a lo que dice al autor. 
Me gustarìa decir "elezioni amministrative" y nada más si se puede: en Italia, las elecciones "amministrative" no son de carácter nacional, son las de los ayuntamientos, de las provincias y de las regiones


----------



## Neuromante

¿Demasiad largo?

Autonómicas. Cinco sílabas
Non statali. Cuatro sílabas

A mi me parece que es más corto.


"Administrativas" en español creo que incluyen las de carácter burocrático: Directores de entes oficiales, gerentes...


----------



## chlapec

Perché no "*elezioni autonomiche*". Ci sono alcuni esempi in google, scritti da italiani.


----------



## Pepes

Neuromante said:


> ¿Demasiad largo?
> 
> Autonómicas. Cinco sílabas
> Non statali. Cuatro sílabas
> 
> A mi me parece que es más corto.
> 
> 
> "Administrativas" en español creo que incluyen las de carácter burocrático: Directores de entes oficiales, gerentes...



Non posso utilizzare "le non statali" in luogo di "las autonómicas", perchè in italiano non esiste... è una costruzione corretta ma quandi ci si riferisce alle elezioni si parla di 'Le primarie, amministrative, comunali, regionali". 

Pensavo intendessi "Le elezioni non statali". 

Per chlapec: autonomico è un termine che in italiano si riferisce al sistema nervoso, quindi non posso usarlo


----------



## Larroja

Premesso che non è un brano di poesia, secondo me quello che traduci si deve capire, e dunque conta poco il conteggio delle sillabe in nome di una presunta fedeltà al testo, se poi il risultato è un compromesso che non aderisce al senso originale. 
Le elezioni delle comunità autonome non sono le regionali o le amministrative, sono le elezioni di organismi diversi da quelli italiani, per i quali è forse inutile, se non dannoso, voler trovare a tutti i costi un traducente che "suoni" meglio. 
Se proprio vuoi evitare le ripetizioni, varrà un "tali/queste/siffatte elezioni" o qualcosa del genere. 
Ciao


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> Premesso che non è un brano di poesia, secondo me quello che traduci si deve capire, e dunque conta poco il conteggio delle sillabe in nome di una presunta fedeltà al testo, se poi il risultato è un compromesso che non aderisce al senso originale.
> Le elezioni delle comunità autonome non sono le regionali o le amministrative, sono le elezioni di organismi diversi da quelli italiani, per i quali è forse inutile, se non dannoso, voler trovare a tutti i costi un traducente che "suoni" meglio.
> Se proprio vuoi evitare le ripetizioni, varrà un "tali/queste/siffatte elezioni" o qualcosa del genere.
> Ciao



Sono d'accordo. Equiparare nella traduzione le nostre amministrative regionali, per quanto anch'esse importanti, con le elezioni nelle comunità spagnole rischia d'essere fuorviante. Le regioni italiane sono istituite direttamente dalla costituzione, cioè da un atto normativo dello stato che inoltre ne elenca minutamente i poteri. Al contrario, la costituzione spagnola non individua il numero e il nome delle comunità ma disciplina soltanto il procedimento attraverso cui le autonomie locali, dal basso e solo se lo vogliono, possono costituirsi in comunità autonoma. Sempre le autonomie locali stabiliscono in gran parte i poteri attribuiti alle comunità autonome. Queste ultime dunque - seppure nel quadro unitario della costituzione - hanno un forte fondamento dal basso della loro autorità e della loro legittimazione, molto più di quanto non avvenga in Italia. Per questo molti costituzionalisti spagnoli parlano di stato "cuasi federal", intermedio tra i classici stati regionali (come l'Italia) e federali (come la Germania). 
Per chi sia interessato, posso inviare il link a un interessante (e di facile lettura) saggio in italiano della prof.ssa Emilia Girón Reguera, docente di diritto costituzionale a Cadice.

Tornando a noi, il suggerimento di Neuromante "le elezioni *nelle *autonomie" (o anche "nelle comunità autonome") mi sembra soddisfacente: non suona diverso da quando diciamo _"le elezioni in Sardegna"_ e copre sia le elezioni nei comuni - sostanzialmente identiche alle nostre amministrative comunali - sia quelle delle comunità autonome.
La seconda volta che l'espressione ricorre nel tuo testo è sufficiente scegliere uno tra gli esempi proposti da Larroja o anche dire semplicemente "le elezioni" o "le elezioni di maggio" (a quel punto, il lettore avvertito avrà compreso di cosa stiamo parlando ).


----------



## ursu-lab

Pepes said:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che le Elecciones autonómicas sono le elezioni delle comunità autonome, lontamente paragonabili alle nostre regionali.
> 
> Appunto per questo "lontanamente", non so se posso tradurlo con "elezioni regionali" o se è meglio specificare "elezioni delle comunità autonome".
> 
> In questo secondo caso sarebbe un problema, perchè nel corso del testo viene ripetuta una seconda volta l'espressione, scrivendo solo:
> 
> "Las autonómicas de mayo"
> "Le regionali di maggio" suona bene, ma non so se è adatto.
> "Le elezioni delle comunità autonome di maggio" è adatto ma ridondante.



In italiano "Comunidad Autónoma" (spagnola) si deve tradurre con "Comunità Autonoma", è una prassi seguita da anni proprio perché né politicamente né amministrativamente sono equivalenti alle regioni italiane se si vuole rispettare la differenza del modello politico spagnolo: competenze in materia di sanità, educazione, sicurezza, ecc. Solo dal punto di vista fiscale possono avere qualcosa in comune - e solo in parte - con le regioni italiane a statuto speciale, soprattutto nel caso del Trentino-Alto Adige.

È come se traducessi i Länder con Regioni: sarebbe una banalizzazione...

Se viene ripetuto ed è già stato detto, la seconda volta puoi usare sinteticamente "le elezioni di maggio".


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano "Comunidad Autónoma" (spagnola) si deve tradurre con "Comunità Autonoma", è una prassi seguita da anni proprio perché né politicamente né amministrativamente sono equivalenti alle regioni italiane se si vuole rispettare la differenza del modello politico spagnolo: competenze in materia di sanità, educazione, sicurezza, ecc. Solo dal punto di vista fiscale possono avere qualcosa in comune - e solo in parte - con le regioni italiane a statuto speciale, soprattutto nel caso del Trentino-Alto Adige.



Portare ad esempio il Trentino - Alto Adige è una scelta poco felice: la regione infatti è stata progressivamente esautorata da tutte le funzioni più importanti, le quali sono state direttamente assunte dalle due province autonome di Trento e Bolzano (che sono nella sostanza delle vere e proprie regioni). 

Basti pensare che in Trentino - Alto Adige non esistono le elezioni regionali; il Consiglio Regionale è semplicemente la "somma" dei due Consigli Provinciali di Trento e Bolzano (i quali naturalmente sono eletti tramite le rispettive elezioni provinciali).


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Portare ad esempio il Trentino - Alto Adige è una scelta poco felice: la regione infatti è stata progressivamente esautorata da tutte le funzioni più importanti, le quali sono state direttamente assunte dalle due province autonome di Trento e Bolzano (che sono nella sostanza delle vere e proprie regioni).
> 
> Basti pensare che in Trentino - Alto Adige non esistono le elezioni regionali; il Consiglio Regionale è semplicemente la "somma" dei due Consigli Provinciali di Trento e Bolzano (i quali naturalmente sono eletti tramite le rispettive elezioni provinciali).



Ok, hai ragione, più che altro pensavo alla scuola, all'ambiente e altre cosette non da poco che gestiscono alla grande. 
Comunque non è che in Spagna tutte le Comunità abbiano lo stesso statuto e gli stessi privilegi, anzi. Ma non sono semplici "regioni". E dal punto di vista politico ogni "Comunità Autonoma" (o quasi tutte) conta sulla presenza di partiti politici d'appartenenza "locale" che possono essere di *enorme *peso anche a livello statale. Per questo è meglio far notare chiaramente la differenza.


----------



## 0scar

La autonomía es  a  una provincía lo que la independencia es a un país.
Dentro de un país federal completo (Argentina, EE.UU, etc.) las provincias son estados autónomos, y el estado nacional es independiente.
Los paises unitarios (Italia, Chile, etc.) son independientes de otros paises, y no tienen subdivisiones territoriales con gobiernos autónomos. 
España es semi federal o semi unitaria según se vea, no es totalmente unitaria ni totalmente federal.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok, però c'è il rischio di far confusione coi termini da un paese all'altro. In Spagna le "provincias" fanno capo a las "diputaciones" come organo di governo locale, non alle "comunità autonome", per cui le elezioni non coincidono perché il presidente della diputación viene eletto dai deputati provinciali e non dai cittadini come il presidente della comunità autonoma.


----------



## 0scar

Espero que no haga falta aclarar que en EE.UU, al que también puse como ejemplo, no se llaman provincias ni comunidades, pero igual se entienda.


----------

